# Tracked vs Wheel Drives ?



## PeteCress (May 24, 2018)

Does anybody have experience with both track and wheel-driven machines?

After I clear my driveway and a neighbor's driveway, I go down to a nearby park and clear the footpaths and sidewalks leading to the main road through town - strictly for my own convenience so I can use same in the week or so following a snowfall.

On one hand, transit to that park is about 1/10th of a mile - no problem at all with my wheel-driven blower, but I have to wonder about a track-driven machine on bare asphault - both speed and wear-wise.

On the other hand, the entrance to that park is on a steep grade - steep enough that most people need both front and rear brakes on their bikes to maintain control going down it and I usually have to work my way into the park via another route and attack that section from above, going downhill... over-and-over again until it is wide enough...

On the other-other hand, I am hearing that the reverse gear on at least one track drive is painfully slow....

So, The Questions:

Will track drive climb that hill any better than wheels with chains?
Will I have a speed/wear issue with track drive on a tenth of a mile of asphault?


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

I found this...http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/ariens-snowblowers/116929-new-ariens-rapidtrak-28-420cc.html


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

yes and perhaps


----------



## ZTMAN (Jan 11, 2018)

I have had three track machines and multiple wheeled machines over the years. Currently I have a single stage that I use for snows up to five inches and use a Honda track machine for the deeper snows. 

Tracked machines are great, but are not for all situations. I got one primarily because I have a slope to my drive way. You know the old saying, the right tool for the right job.

You said you have to navigate a hill, and they are great going up and down hills and will plow through deep snow with ease. The non hydro track machines are painfully slow in reverse. That is why I got rid of my previous one and went with a Honda which is very quick in reverse, but they are also pricey.

I would not worry about wearing out the tracks going 1/10 of a mile on pavement. The tracks seem to wear very well.

Have fun.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

Me I plan on having a snow ball fight with my future robomax snowblower with the twin Riest 72 inch Series 1000 single stage snow throwers or the Yamaha 1332 with the local sasquatches. 

The fur would fly then and they would have to buy the beer and pizza afterwards!!!!!!!!!!! 


:yahoo:


----------



## KOBO (Jul 15, 2017)

FWIW, I have never used a track drive machine and I could be totally wrong here, but one thing that has kept me from getting a used one is how often I see a comment in groups like this noting how finding replacement tracks can be a challenge for older machines because the manufacturer no longer stocks them. Wheels, on the other hand, are rather plenty.

YMMV

K


----------



## highlight (Jan 23, 2017)

Even though I have a love/hate relationship with the new HSS928 Honda track drive I feel they will fit your purposes perfectly. They track fairly fast over dry/wet pavement and perform admirably up and down steep slopes. I had very lttle wear on my 10 year old honda that was used extensivrly on a sloped asphalt driveway.


----------



## snowhog (Nov 24, 2013)

After a few wheeled machines and now on my second tracked one (Craftsman was the first and now a Honda), my vote goes for the tracked ones. I have a steep driveway and the track models handle it much better than the wheelies. I usually blow snow going downhill and don't blow while going uphill. I find that the bucket stays closer to the ground while going dowhill. Another advantage to the track models is at the end of the driveway. If there is a crust of slushy snow the wheeled ones would break through it and "sink". The tracked models power through it with ease. I also found that loading it into a vehicle was easier with the tracks on the ramps. It just seemed to be easier.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

snowhog, how's the maneuverability of the tracked Honda? I know the new HSS units have trigger steering, which sounds like it would be really nice for helping with that.


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

I had a Tracked Craftsman for 18 years and loved it, when time to replace it my choice was a Honda or a Husky, I went with a wheel Toro. But there are times in wet heavy snow I miss my old Track blower. I wish Toro would make a Track blower I would buy one in a heart beat.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

I used wheeled blowers when I was young, but purchased my first tracked Honda almost 32 years ago. I'd never go back to wheels. The tracks on the non-hydro HS80 are original and still going strong. In Feb 2017 I purchased an HSS1332ATD - on-board 12V starter, tracks, steering triggers, auger protection, power chute controls, and vastly more capability, maneuverability and ease of use. The speed forward and backward runs rings around the older blower. I'm refurbishing the HS80 and will sell it this fall.

Your application sounds perfect for a hydrostatic tracked blower.


----------

